# Tapeworms while on Interceptor...



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

What's the chance a dog will get tapeworms while on monthly Interceptor?

I found some dried bits resembling rice hanging on Snoops tail. Then I wiped his butt after a poop and a wet, white "worm-like" bit (again, resembling rice) came off on the tissue. I saved it in a zip loc bag and it dried up. 

He takes Interceptor each month, hasn't had any symptoms, etc...

What's the chance?!

Planning on taking a poop sample to the vet tomorrow... ugh.. feels like we are ALWAYS there!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Interceptor does NOT kill tapeworms.
Your vet will give you something for it.
They get it from fleas and/or eating an infected wildlife or rodents.
We don't have heartworm in our area and instead of giving Gunther any chemicals as a prevention,I take a stool sample in every 3 months to get it checked for worms.
That way, if there is anything,the vet can diagnose it and give us a treatment designed for that specific parasite.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

ohhhh thanks for the FYI spoofan! good to know....
I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow... and it turns out a stool sample will not detect tapeworms. Snoops does not have fleas, but we live in an area with alot of wildlife. Sometimes he likes to poke around in the grass, and eat leaves etc... it's possible he may have ingested it then!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Tapeworms can be detected by these little rice like sections of them around the anus...I have seen them in stool sometimes (probably a heavy infestation), but spoofan is right, Interceptor won't kill them.


We give the dogs at our pracitce a pill called Cestex or Droncit...it's a one time treatment by weight.

Fleas and tapeworms go hand in hand. :/


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Tapeworms can be detected by these little rice like sections of them around the anus...I have seen them in stool sometimes (probably a heavy infestation), but spoofan is right, Interceptor won't kill them.
> 
> 
> We give the dogs at our pracitce a pill called Cestex or Droncit...it's a one time treatment by weight.
> ...


Hmm.. I do not suspect that Snoops has fleas. He did have a possible mild bout of fleas several months ago, but I believe that was dealt with.

There was a dead squished mouse on the road a few weeks back... I didn't realize what it was! And I think Snoops may have licked it. EWWWW! I know.. totally gross.

Yes, I have found the rice like things on his tail - not many tho. It was just 1 each time. Then the wet squirmy thing. I don't see a huge bunch of them around his butt or tail or anything.. and I haven't seen anything in his poop. Hopefully it's still just early days and I can resolve it before it gets any worse! Heading to the vet first thing in the morning!

My other concern is human contraction - I know that we can get tapeworms as well. I hope and PRAY that I do not get tapeworms from Snoops...


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

If he had fleas at one point, there is a good chance he contracted the tapeworm then and you are just now seeing segments.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

The only way you can get tapeworms from your dog is fecal/oral contamination.

Yick.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Taxtell... yes.. that is totally "YICK"!!! :lol:
I am sure to be thorough with my hand-washing after picking up after him.. so hopefully that has paid off!

Just got off the phone with the vet and they are preparing his meds... bringing in the rice looking grains and poop for examination.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't worry if you see worm segments in his poo for a few days after the meds.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks again Taxtell 
The vet also gave me a 2nd dose, in case Snoops should become re-infected
Awaiting poop test results for other parasites...


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Taxtell.. another question for you if I may...

should I be concerned about the little rice like bits that creep out? Don't the dried bits contain tapeworm eggs which then break open.... and the cycle continues? 
I hear that they can live in carpets and linens, etc...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

It should be okay if they're not ingesting them.

Be vigilant about vacuuming them up if you see them on the floor/carpet, etc. and wipe them away from the back end. 

It's not as scary as the internet makes it out to be.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL! Thanks! You've been so helpful. 

Within 30 minutes of Snoops taking the Droncit, I started to notice LOADS of little rice like things around his butt... more than ever before! I've been checking him every hour... I say "loads" but I should clarify - 3 to 4 bits versus the 1 I would find before. 

We just went for a walk and he pooped - I noticed lots of little white things in his poop. 
YUCK! But glad that the meds are working.. I hope little Snoopers will be in the clear very soon!


----------

